# elong



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

so its been a week since a had em so stick a pieace of sole fillet on a string he bites it so gently that cant even rip a piece from it
maybe should take it out and try again on the weekend


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah I would give him a few days and try again. He will eats when he gets hungry! You could try leaving it overnight and see if he eats it in the dark.


----------



## DrinkPabst (Jun 6, 2007)

i agree with cobra, turn your lights off when feeding for a while


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

well try to starve him for couple days, he will eat for sure
i used to have problem with reds, they ate only at lights off, i starve them for couple days and then they didnt care about light


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

yup... that's what i'm doing with pellets right now... Trying to get him to eat pellets.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

hikari cichlid pellets are main food supply, once a week shrimp or catfish


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

start slow, movign a fish is traumatic for it, so dont be supprised if it doesnt really want to eat right away. Give it time and leave some food for it with the lights out for some privacy . It will eat when its more comfortable with its envirment, it may not eat right infornt of you, but it shoudl in time.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just give it time, use the methods above and itll all work out. I havent heard of anyone's piranha never eating, and then dying. Not sayin this hasn't happened, but I haven't heard of it, unless its sick, but never due to just choosing not to eat.


----------

